# Nice morning in Big Lagoon



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

Couple nice trout 21"&18" then a 24" redfish. All on live bait under Texas popping cork. Caught 4 reds under 18" right after the big one, you see we were doubled up while landing the bigger red.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nice job. Good place to fish.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That's some nice fishes!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Nice fish!!


----------



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks y'all. Hope to post more soon.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

great job! those are nice fishy. you Pensacola area guys got all the good spots.


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice! My wife and I are going to try there this Sunday. Did you launch from the State Park?


----------



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey longboarder, yeah put in to the left of he boat ramp. They also have a kayak launch. Good luck. Hope to see some pics.


----------

